# Community > Volunteers >  LandSAR volunteers should I

## chindit

I have thought about volunteering to LandSAR for some time. Why have I not, my job (Tourism and expecting to get the boot soon) I had time off mid week, which is great for doing stuff when most are working but not good for attending any sort of weekend training. Secondly one of my work mates is a volly fire fighter and occasionally is late for work or has the day off because he has been out on call most of the night. Employees very accommodating but it would be taking the piss if suddenly I said I am now a LandSAR volunteer. It was me who said to the bosses that if my work mate was a little late he should get paid as normal which they aggreed to so good on them. Rotorua landSAR will not be the busyest in the country by far and will be contacting them soon after home detention is over.  So any of you out there are volunteers and give me some info regarding training, gear required as I understand its supplied by you, and reasons for or against joining this group of volunteers.

----------


## Nugget connaisseur

Talk to your company about what you are wanting. What do you have to loose? They cant sack you work wanting to join SAR. 

No idea on LandSAR but Mums partner is in the local alpine search and rescue, I would assume they would co-ordinate with LandSAR for alot of stuff. He has had some cool training with the military and private heli company's getting dropped into places. Lots of "Better work story's"  
It is mostly his own gear, but most people who are interested in moutaineering / Tramping / hunting already have most of their own. Key equipment like radios are not required for him as they are supplied during operations.

If its something you are interested in go for it.

----------


## Mr Browning

Do it if it interests you. I wish I did when I was younger and fitter.

Put it off, and before you know, it will be too late.

Seriously, go do it.

Best of luck to you and stay safe.

----------


## Ranger 888

Chindit, onya dude! I was involved for 25 years. It can be a big time commitment for training, and callouts, but if you can contribute, go for it! It is very satisfying.

----------


## Happy Jack

I am in it here and before that in Nelson and before that again was in cave SAR in Nelson for over 10 years (had to give that one up and caving when I had a life changing injury).

In Nelson they have a big membership and very structured training as well as quite a lot of callouts but with the big membership you don't have to go out often.

Here in Hanmer we have a small membership and laid back training but its still taken very seriously.

Go for it, it is fun and great to be able to give back to your community using existing skills

----------


## Micky Duck

we have monthly training night...2-4 hours
supply own gear ,get a vest supplied
skills are gained,fitness is gained,comradery is gained,training via courses is rather fun
go for it,nothing to loose and a heap to gain.....
if your serious do it...if you just want the T-Shirt.....nah dont bother.

----------


## 300wsm for life

I was a volunteer for 2 years. Good organisation to belong to, I am no longer a memeber though. My occupation was what stopped me in the end. I couldn't go to call outs as they would largely happen whilst at work and I couldn't expect my employer to fork out the $400 water taxi bill to get me in and then I had kids on the weekend. All the training I was doing was great but not getting the benfit from it was not working for me or Landsar. If you have the time to invest gor for it.

----------


## 300wsm for life

As to gear required, if you are a hunter or tramper then you will have mostly all the gear you need. They will supply hi viz vests etc, you will need to buy a quailty hand held torch as they are used in a different manner to headlamps. The other stuff will come with time and they will inform you, I had an army vest set up with the stuff needed others use fly fishing vests and those that pass tracking courses get the Landsar vest. No need to rush into purchasing anything, go to a few meetings first.

----------


## Seventenths

As others have mentioned go to a few meetings/trainings and then you’ll be able to gauge whether it’s for you or not and fit’s in with work and other commitments.

It’s certainly a great way to get involved with the community, make new friends, share common interests and complete training exercises with others SAR groups in different parts of the country.

----------


## 308

> I have thought about volunteering to LandSAR for some time. Why have I not, my job (Tourism and expecting to get the boot soon) I had time off mid week, which is great for doing stuff when most are working but not good for attending any sort of weekend training. Secondly one of my work mates is a volly fire fighter and occasionally is late for work or has the day off because he has been out on call most of the night. Employees very accommodating but it would be taking the piss if suddenly I said I am now a LandSAR volunteer. It was me who said to the bosses that if my work mate was a little late he should get paid as normal which they aggreed to so good on them. Rotorua landSAR will not be the busyest in the country by far and will be contacting them soon after home detention is over.  So any of you out there are volunteers and give me some info regarding training, gear required as I understand its supplied by you, and reasons for or against joining this group of volunteers.


Are you actually on home detention?

----------


## Cigar

> Are you actually on home detention?


The thread is from April 2020, I assume home detention = Covid lockdown

----------


## Happy Jack

My boss has 3 staff including himself in rural fire and 3 staff in LandSAR one of which is also one of the rural fire guys. Boss just got an award from SAR for allowing us all time off when needed. Very few of our callouts are daytime or weekday, mostly its lost visitors to town so Friday night, weekend stuff and usually in crap weather.

All of our training is a week night.

----------


## 308

> The thread is from April 2020, I assume home detention = Covid lockdown


Good point, thank you

In the construction industry it  is quite normal for someone to have the old "fat sock"on day release so home D is not always at home, as it were

I must stop taking things literally

----------

